# Little colt would like some good wishes *pics*



## ElleSkywalker (4 June 2012)

Black pony finally foaled this am, no signs, milk test same as last few weeks.  Went to sleep at 1.45 and when my alarm clock went off at 2.30 he was out! 

Mare cleansed straight away & up and about but foal very small (smaller than big yellow dog!) and although perky from birth still can't get up unaided 

He has had plenty of colostrum from bottle & from mum, will be IcG tested tomorrow and has had an enema etc from vets.

The placenta does have some little manky bits in it, which along with the manner he was found explains his diddyness  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=505804 for those that don't know the tale 

BUT he is fiesty as pie, is lovely and warm & alert and really wants to get up on his own, in fact he stamps his front legs in temper coz he can't  Once he is up he can correct him self if he stumbles and only lies down when he is tired. He can find milky bar all alone & potter about slowly but surely. 

So he would like some happy thougths and wishes from all you lovely peeps

Pictures 







Standing up 







Snoozing


----------



## lornaA (4 June 2012)

congratulations on your foal he looks lovely and i hope he is feeling stronger soon x


----------



## Thistle (4 June 2012)

If he has the will to survive then I'm sure he will. xxx He is very cute and looks a fighter"


----------



## Fools Motto (4 June 2012)

Give him a few more days and he'll be running rings around the lot of you!!

Bless, what a story behind his existence! Going to be a stunner though.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 June 2012)

Awwww.......what a dude

Everything here at Slinky Towers will have their appendages crossed for him for as long as he needs

I am sure he will be bouncing around driving everyone mad in no time at all 

PS will he be having wellies?


----------



## Paddy Irish (4 June 2012)

Oh elle , he's just adorable , i'd be in a constant state of panic - that's why i'm not a mum!! But i take it he'll get stronger as time goes on , what a beautiful boy.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 June 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			PS will he be having wellies?

Click to expand...

I certainly hope so, need to find Aunty Trish C or Aunty Cuppatea to oblige with teeny foaly wellies


----------



## sunshine19 (4 June 2012)

What a handsome wee boy 

He'll soon stengthen up, I've got everything crossed for the little man x


----------



## PippiPony (4 June 2012)

Smashing chap

Everything crossed for him
xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 June 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Black pony finally foaled this am, no signs, milk test same as last few weeks.  Went to sleep at 1.45 and when my alarm clock went off at 2.30 he was out! 

Mare cleansed straight away & up and about but foal very small (smaller than big yellow dog!) and although perky from birth still can't get up unaided 

He has had plenty of colostrum from bottle & from mum, will be IcG tested tomorrow and has had an enema etc from vets.

The placenta does have some little manky bits in it, which along with the manner he was found explains his diddyness  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=505804 for those that don't know the tale 

BUT he is fiesty as pie, is lovely and warm & alert and really wants to get up on his own, in fact he stamps his front legs in temper coz he can't  Once he is up he can correct him self if he stumbles and only lies down when he is tired. He can find milky bar all alone & potter about slowly but surely. 

So he would like some happy thougths and wishes from all you lovely peeps

Pictures 







Standing up 







Snoozing






Click to expand...



 He is adorable how cuteeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UnaB (4 June 2012)

Poor little chap!  Will be sending lots of positive thoughts that he is feeling better very soon, he is adorable.


----------



## Monkers (4 June 2012)

He's lovely, I am sure he will get stronger over the next few days, especially as you got plenty of colostrum into him.
Congratulations, it's been a long wait for us let alone you! Will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## PorkChop (4 June 2012)

He is super, everything crossed for him - don't despair too much, I always find the colt foals are a bit special for the first week - you sound like you're on top of the situation.


----------



## alfiesmum (4 June 2012)

aw he is awful cute, fingers crossed for him, you are doing your best! i am sure you will not sleep till he up and running around hopefully that will be tonight  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asha (4 June 2012)

he's lovely, will keep my fingers crossed for you all. He looks like a proper little tinker x


----------



## Bennions Field (4 June 2012)

he's just adorable 

my little filly was tiny last year she had a 24" dog coat on for the first 48 hours and it was big on her ! she soon picked up and grew like a weed !!!   she's now a yearling and is around 14hh mom's only 15h eeek !


sending hugs to you and your little one, i'm sure he'll be just fine within a few days, its almost more stressfull once they have arrived for a few weeks, wishing you all the very best over the next few days, looking forward to seeing unfolded pickies and hearing how well he's doing


----------



## Meandtheboys (4 June 2012)

Fingers, paws and hooves all crossed here for the 'little man'...........please keep us updated he looks like a fighter and hopefully he just needs a bit more time.

We do need a name though!!


----------



## stimpy (4 June 2012)

Good grief he's a cute one Elle!   

All fingers, toes, and hooves here are crossed that he gets much stronger very quickly, I am sure that you will be doing everything in your power to make sure that happens.

Jenny sends black-pony-mum vibes and I am so looking forward to seeing pictures of his first tank round the paddock


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 June 2012)

Thanks everyone  keep them coming as although he still can't get up on his own, when he is up he can now do a.rather impressive Spanish Walk  surely a result of all your good wishes  he also likes cleaning/itching his front legs  

He spent part of last night wearing my old dogs fleece rug as it was really cold. It was massive on him!!

We have been getting him up whenever he wants, usually every hour or so. He has a good flail about then we just catch him under his tum on way up & the little extra is all he needs to be up & tottering  

Vet coming later, hoping he is happy for him to stay home as turns out Black Pony loves her Mum after all & not sure she wouldn't eat any nurses that tried to pick her baby up! 

He still doesn't have a name, I want either a Roman (his mum named Poppaea after a cowbag of a Roman Empress) or flower/plant/tree name but so far nothing seems right for the little dude 

Suggestions from others so far; Smokey Joe (no) Trevor (from vet, no) & Spartacus (maybe )


----------



## Fahrenheit (5 June 2012)

What a cutie! 
Fingers firmly crossed!!


----------



## MissTyc (5 June 2012)

He is very cute -- I had a filly like this last year. She came out and I wanted to cry. Perfectly marked, beautiful, alert eyes but couldn't get up and had wonky legs to boot! I honestly thought she was a pts case because of her legs, but luckily the vet dried my tears and told me I was an idiot. We did have to get her up for about 48 hours so we left dam and filly in a lovely deep, deep bed .... well turns out the bed wasn't helping. Got her into a paddock and she was able to scrabble on the soil and get up by herself. 
(Oh, and the legs straightened once she was up and running properly, just as the vet said they would lol ...)


----------



## Sprout (5 June 2012)

Oh Elle, only just seen this post ..... all my bendy bits are crossed for him being up on his feet and bouncing around very soon.  x


----------



## lizness (5 June 2012)

He's lovely! Fingers crossed. How about Troy?


----------



## Cherrygarden (5 June 2012)

Oh bugger and there was me trying not to alarm you with the milk test results saying it was probably hearsay and twaddle and I should have said shout for antibiotics. Really pleased he made it out alive and seems to be fighting and doing nearly everything he should.
Fingers, toes, legs and arms all crossed for him to make it through, he looks a proper little dude.


----------



## rhino (5 June 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			He still doesn't have a name, I want either a Roman (his mum named Poppaea after a cowbag of a Roman Empress) or flower/plant/tree name but so far nothing seems right for the little dude 

Click to expand...

Poppaea had a son called Rufrius IIRC


----------



## Cherrygarden (5 June 2012)

That's a pretty cool name, am off to look him up now : )


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 June 2012)

Thanks for the name suggestions, he doesn't much look like a Rufrius although it is a cool name so have added to list, have added Troy to list too 

The little guy has manged to get up two or three times on his own this morning, but not so good this pm.  Is still ok once up though but his Spanish Walk now involes him socking self in nose every step 

Vet is quite pleased with him, his IcG came back good so no plasma transfusion needed.  I have another antibiotic injection to give him in the morning & will be staying up most of night again to make sure he had pleanty of drinks 

So he is doing pretty good, still got a long way to go but he is a determined little guy for sure 

BREAKING NEWS - he just got up all alone and is now drinking  go foaly!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 June 2012)

Go foalyface!

I think he should be called Hercules as getting up is Herculean task!

Or Adonis as he sooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## PippiPony (5 June 2012)

Great news


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (5 June 2012)

Yay foaly!!!! Pleased to hear he is doing well!!


----------



## flirtygerty (5 June 2012)

Lots of good wishes heading your way, he is gorgeous.
Here's a few suggestions for names,
Hadrian
Hercules
Churchill
I quite liked the stowaway quote
i can't think of any Roman names
How about Roman Way.
Again best wishes for you all


----------



## Sprout (5 June 2012)

Thats great news Elle - fingers crossed he has a good night.  x


----------



## Minxie (5 June 2012)

Way to go little foal.

On the theme of names - dark, absolutely gorgeous and determined - has to be Maximus (aka Gladiator)


----------



## Lgd (5 June 2012)

Fingers crossed for him. Hope he continues to pick up.


----------



## stimpy (5 June 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			BREAKING NEWS - he just got up all alone and is now drinking  go foaly!!
		
Click to expand...

Woohoo!  Clever little man


----------



## stoneybroke (5 June 2012)

Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Monkers (5 June 2012)

How about Felix, it's a Roman name meaning lucky and courageous.


----------



## stimpy (5 June 2012)

Monkers said:



			How about Felix, it's a Roman name meaning lucky and courageous.
		
Click to expand...

What a great suggestion Monkers, this one defo gets my vote Elle


----------



## Tiffany (5 June 2012)

He sounds a little fighter and he's finding the milk bar so he sound be much stronger in a few days.

Look forward to updates on his progress


----------



## Dolcé (6 June 2012)

An abundance of good wishes flying his way, he is gorgeous!  Sounds like a little fighter. x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 June 2012)

Well, little guy didn't have such a good night. Think he is a little bunged up so one late night/early morning phone call to vet & a squirt of fairy (&water) up his bum & he is feeling a little better.

He is now quite good at getting up, still takes him a while & he falls over a bit but he is determined to do it  still Spanish Walking round stable but getting steadier on his back legs 

Just off out to give him his last antibiotic injection & waiting for vet to call about his bum


----------



## Cherrygarden (6 June 2012)

Ah really hoping he picks up again and the bunged up becomes un bunged and helps him feel better. Hope today is a better day xx


----------



## Sprout (6 June 2012)

Hope he has a better night Elle, and starts to feel a bit stronger on his legs.

Hugs to both of you. xx


----------



## PippiPony (6 June 2012)

Fingers crossed he keeps making progress
x


----------



## SaharaS (6 June 2012)

Oh I do hope the little man is well on the way to full health, sending gentle hugs & knitting wellies... I called my foal Walty (Walter which means Brave Warrior/Army Ruler...) mainly as he was inspecting the walls and corners and looking pudding there after finishing at the milk bar!! 
7 sheep, 3 goats, 4 horse, one polar bear and myself are crossing everything crossable including tonsils! He's absolutely gorgeous...

few more names to think about
Hercules
Baron (some v unrelated to the names directions you mentioned, but they sprang to mind!
Apollo
Idris

Drummer (could be because he drummed to stand up and Male version of Andromeda!)

or you could just call him Gorgeous! (Gorgeous George-ous!)xx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 June 2012)

Loving all the name suggetions 

Well, little guy has not had such a good day  After his late night botty trouble he still wasn't right so I called vet to see if I could pick him up an enema or if they had any ideas.

A different vet came out to see him, one who specialises in gastro stuff.  She ferreted a lot of sticky firmish poop out of the little guy, then stomach tubbed him. Luckily my friends OH had turn up at same time as vet so got roped into holding black pony while I held/wrestled little guy. She also scanned him to check his bladder not ruptured, which it isn't  she said not to worry if he doesn't poop for a bit as she did get alot out, but he has been parping away happily all pm so vet seems happy with that.  I would be happier if some pooping proper happened tho 

Unfortunately the vet is worried his Spanish Walking might be a sign of neurological problems  as he is so exuberant with his legs.  I rather meanly kept him up this pm to keep any eye on his bum and the longer he was up the less exuberant his walk was, and he even started trotting/cantering around Mum (after a fashion!!) He didn't get to normal walking by any means, still rather baby foal first few hours, but better 

In other news he gets up on his own most of the time now, and is such a little scrapper.  He really wants to be a foal & alive so would be utterly heartbreaking if he did have anything neurological going on 

So he still needs good wishes if you can all muster some more up 

Picture of him leg waving so you can see what he does, ingnore black ponys donkey expression


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (6 June 2012)

Awww bless the little man

Everything here is crossed for him and hope he is all 'normal' soon


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 June 2012)

Just quick to add, thanks to everyone who has read/commented. Its lovely to know people are thinking of him & also to read stories of other foals who have come through less than perfect begining, so even though haven't answered/commented and really, really grateful for everyone who has taken time to read/comment/share


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (6 June 2012)

Just wanted to say the mahoosive foal I showed you the piccy of was born with wobbly back legs so had to stay stabled for the first month. you would never know looking at the speed he was whizzing around his field yesterday......


----------



## stimpy (6 June 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			she said not to worry if he doesn't poop for a bit as she did get alot out, but he has been parping away happily all pm so vet seems happy with that.  I would be happier if some pooping proper happened tho 

Click to expand...

I don't think I have ever wished for poo for anyone but I hope that by tomorrow morning Poppy's stable is poomageddon 



ElleSkywalker said:



			Unfortunately the vet is worried his Spanish Walking might be a sign of neurological problems  as he is so exuberant with his legs.  I rather meanly kept him up this pm to keep any eye on his bum and the longer he was up the less exuberant his walk was, and he even started trotting/cantering around Mum (after a fashion!!) He didn't get to normal walking by any means, still rather baby foal first few hours, but better 

Click to expand...

Yay!  That's got to be a good sign 



ElleSkywalker said:



			So he still needs good wishes if you can all muster some more up 

Picture of him leg waving so you can see what he does, ingnore black ponys donkey expression 

Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, he really is utterly adorable Elle.  I reckon if we can match his fighting spirit with good wishes then he has got to be in with a chance and I think there's an abundance of good wishes for him round here


----------



## Fools Motto (6 June 2012)

Vibes coming for the little guy.


----------



## 0ldmare (6 June 2012)

Aw bless him, he is such a cutie  Fingers very VERY crossed there's nothing neurological wrong! Gosh what a worry

PS first visit to breeding  -  with a hermaphrodite and a gelding I haven't had much cause


----------



## SaharaS (7 June 2012)

still crossing everything for him...praying it will just be all fine & that he is slightly confused as to how to walk on the funny scratchy stuff that moves when he pats it...wouldn't that be a nice option..xx oh...and as Mum is Poppy...you could always call him Poppet!


----------



## Cherrygarden (7 June 2012)

More positive vibes coming his way, really hope the spanish walk settles down soon, I guess if he starts to use other gaits it may settle down as he learns what legs do. Is it worth taking him somewhere flat and easy to walk on for a short while to see if he changes? Really hope he comes right, he is so cute. xx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 June 2012)

Morning, little chap is trying his best to be a proper foal, he is busy annoying mum by cantering round her bucking & rearing, ok so he is still looking a bit odd bit he is trying  

He has done some very small poops, so things are moving through, waiting for vet to call & say if she is happy with that. Hoping he can go out for a scamper for an hour later, but weather not great so we will see. 

Spanish Walk still happening a bit, but he is able to bounce his bum up & run round so that has to be good? Am hoping I was right thinking that he was doing it because he wanted to run & just couldn't do it with back legs so over compensated with front. Vet didn't agree  but we will see I guess  

Cherrygarden, great minds  I put him in next door stable to muck them out, it's wood pellet & he walked about lots better on it as is flatter. Did ask vet if he could go on it when first born & struggling with getting up but he wanted him to stay on straw. Going to suggest it again though as if nothing else it makes the stable slightly bigger, more room his antics 

So I am pleased with the little guys progress, BUT vets have a way of bringing you down to earth so am trying to contain myself  

Little guy does have a fancy posh name, but am being cautious just incase. We have been calling him Spartacus or Spart mainly due to his scrappyness, but still haven't settled on it for his stable name.  OH suggested 
Forrest as in Gump because of his slowness, 

Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## PippiPony (7 June 2012)

(hugs) Elle
Really hope for good news from the vet.  Glad he is pooping a bit more now.  Fingers crossed the wlak settles down.


----------



## RubysGold (7 June 2012)

Only just seen this
Oh hes so handsome
I hope he stays strong, sounds as though hes a little fighter


----------



## mik (7 June 2012)

Great, sounds positive, please do not call him Forrest Gump, he will never live that down


----------



## Cherrygarden (7 June 2012)

Call him Tom as in Hanks then ; ) At least you have vets who notice and want to sort it out, there are a few hereabouts who miss some very elementary things it would seem.
Glad he is seeming a bit better though, fingers remaining crossed for him.


----------



## Sprout (7 June 2012)

Good to see your update Elle - hope he does lots more bouncing today, and the vet is pleased with his antics.  x


----------



## Meandtheboys (7 June 2012)

Just hoping the little guy has another good night............and that you get some sleep!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 June 2012)

Little guy thinks he's Aryton Senna, been galloping round stable all morning  Vets desperate for him to go out for his legs & to help his little botty but weather not obliging 

Just off to get a little rug for him, would rather he didn't wear one but at present going out sooner rather than later would do him so much good. 

Everyone keep fingers crossed for an hour or two of dry later so he can go out 

His little bum still not perfect so will be talking to vet again later. All in all though the little guy is doing good


----------



## Sprout (8 June 2012)

Elle, that sounds like good news - I hope you can get him out for a leg stretch, its very windy here but is dry ..... I will try and send it your way. Dont forget to look after yourself as well as the little one, you must be so exhausted. x


----------



## Thistle (8 June 2012)

That all sounds promising. I found it easier to get a small cheap dog rug. There are various makes, all under £20


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (8 June 2012)

Elle I have a teeny tiny Rhino rug that may fit him - let me know


----------



## AnShanDan (8 June 2012)

Great news that he is doing better


----------



## Cherrygarden (8 June 2012)

So pleased he is improving, I agree dog rugs are the best and adjustable. Mark Todd ones are particular favourite.


----------



## HazyXmas (8 June 2012)

I hope that your little lad is still doing ok?

 Weather should improve tomorrow so can hopefully get out then if not today. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Good luck


----------



## stimpy (8 June 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Little guy thinks he's Aryton Senna, been galloping round stable all morning  Vets desperate for him to go out for his legs & to help his little botty but weather not obliging 

Click to expand...

Yes, it's vile here too, blooming weather really isn't being very helpful.



ElleSkywalker said:



			Everyone keep fingers crossed for an hour or two of dry later so he can go out 

Click to expand...

REALLY hope he gets to go out today.



ElleSkywalker said:



			All in all though the little guy is doing good 

Click to expand...

Yay, go Sparty!  (Can we call him that yet? )


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (8 June 2012)

I think he should be named Ayrton Senna Pod


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 June 2012)

Aryton Senna Pod   have got him a little rug, 2'6 & it swamps him, goes down way past his knees!

My old dog had a fluorescent waterproof rug so little dude will be going out later in dog fleece with bright yellow rug over top  really not sure I dare post pics tho incase I get lynched for cruelty to foals  have tried yellow rug on already as wanted to check it wouldn't freak black pony out finding her son turned into day-glo-raver-foal! 

So maybe some more pics of the little guy later  

Ps Slinks, is the little rug any smaller than 2'6?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (8 June 2012)

Not sure I will dig it out and have a measure for you but it looks like it would fit a big Labrador its that tiny


----------



## domane (8 June 2012)

Gosh we're all rooting for your little fella.... must be so frustrating having to keep him in as it may well be that if he can get outside, have a scoot around properly he will start to build his muscles.  We're all waiting with baited breath now to hear whether you managed to find a rain-free hour this arvo.....

I tell you what though, hearing about him makes you realise what a strong survival instinct newborn foals have!!!  Inspiring stuff....


----------



## htobago (9 June 2012)

Only just caught up with this - really hope your little chap will be OK.


----------



## stolensilver (9 June 2012)

Me too. Hope he carries on improving. I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the day glo raver foalie.


----------

